# Riding around Yucaipa



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Anyone here do much riding around Yucaipa? I'll be visiting my parents in Feb '06 and am planning to bring my bike and would love to have some company on some rides. I know the area very well, but haven't done any cycling there before.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Yucaipa Rides*



johngfoster said:


> Anyone here do much riding around Yucaipa? I'll be visiting my parents in Feb '06 and am planning to bring my bike and would love to have some company on some rides. I know the area very well, but haven't done any cycling there before.



Your in luck. The area has some great riding, if you like hills! I can't say that I would be able to hook up with you as my schedule is a bit screwy, but there are a couple of groups in the area. The Redlands Water Bottle Transit Company www.rwbtc.org has some routes posted and a schedule of meeting times. They are a great recreational club in the area. You can also check out the Healthnet Club Team that is also located in Redlands http://www.citrusvalleyvelo.com/index.htm. Redlands is very close to Yucaipa and home of the long running Redlands Classic Race. It is very common to see dozens if not hundreds of riders in the area on weekend mornings. 

As far as rides go, if you know the area you can put routes together that incorporate some of the major roads such as Oak Glen Road, Wildwood Canyon, Bryant, San Timeteo Canyon, Highway 38, Greenspot Road and Calimesa Blvd. These are all well known major routes, although some of them are best done early in the morning when traffic is light. Oak Glen is a pretty serious climb. If your really a climbing monster and have little regard for personal safety you can work your way up highway 38 as far as your legs will take you. Here is a link to a notorious ride in the area called Breathless Agony. It has profiles that incorporate some of the areas I mentioned : http://www.cyclingpros.com/onyx.htm


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Jeff

I leave this afternoon. Tomorrow I'll be in LA for most of the day trying to get a visa to Pakistan, but then hopefully Tues and Wed will have free all day. PM me if you are interested in trying to hook up for a ride some time. Thanks for the links.

My folks live just off California St/County Line Rd. I'm sure I'll be able to put together a few really fun hilly rides up into Oak Glen and such, maybe even San Tim. Canyon, although the traffic scares me. Thinking of trying a loop from home--San Tim.--Redlands--HWY 38 back to Yucaipa. This would be uphill on the way back, but would also hopefully have a tailwind too. Would have to time it right with the traffic (and smog).  Hopefully not too bad this time of year.


----------

